# Problem beim einfügen in der Datenbank



## Gast (24. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein blöden Problem  :? : Ich lese von ein CSV datei und füge in einer Datenbank, wenn ich die Tabelle erzeuge lese ich die spaltennamen dabei sehen die als beispiel so aus : 
Name. -Per,Vorname. -Per,Name.  -Objekt, usw..
diese leer Zeichen und Symbole im Spaltenamen machen mir Probleme wenn ich in der Datenbank das einzufügen möchte!

Was kann ich denn dagegen machen.

Schöne Grüsse


----------



## Shadeo (24. Nov 2007)

Müssen die Spaltennamen so aussehen? Oder kannst du die auch ändern?

Wenn du die ändern darfst, könntest du die problematische Stelle im Namen ersetzen, z.B. so:


```
String title = "Name. -Per,Vorname. -Per,Name. -Objekt";

        title = title.replace(". -", "_");
```

dann erhälst du nachher den String *"Name_Per,Vorname_Per,Name_Objekt"*

oder falls du keinen Unterstrich willst:


```
String title = "Name. -Per,Vorname. -Per,Name. -Objekt";

        title = title.replace(". -", "");
```

das ergibt dann *"NamePer,VornamePer,NameObjekt"*


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2007)

Gibt es keiner andere Methode Ich weiss nicht ob ich später andere CSV datei bekomme mit andere Symbolen.
Ich möchte einer allgemeine Lösung finden


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2007)

Ist doch eine allgemeine Methode...
müsstest halt in das "replace" sonstige Sonderzeichen einfügen...


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2007)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

